# Sympatoche (-oche)



## Faile Aybara

Ciao a tutti!

Chiedo il vostro aiuto per sapere il significato del termine "simpatoche". Dal contesto mi sembra di capire che si tratta di una "storpiatura" di "sympatique", ma non ne sono proprio sicurissima. 

Grazie mille!


----------



## brian

Da quale contesto...?


----------



## Faile Aybara

brian said:


> Da quale contesto...?



Praticamente è un dialogo e si dice che una persona è "très sympatoche" ma poi non se ne parla più. Adesso sono arrivata a un punto in cui si dice che combina sempre disastri, quindi mi sta venendo il dubbio che sia esattamente il contrario


----------



## brian

Credo che sia una parola più o meno _passée_, nel senso che si usava in passato ma non più, eccetto per dare un certo effetto che purtroppo non so spiegare.  Comunque è di certo una variante di _sympathique_. In effetti si tratta del suffisso produttivo _-oche._ Vedi qui:



			
				Wiktionnaire said:
			
		

> _-oche_
> 
> Attesté en ancien français avec _filoche_ et en moyen français avec _brioche_, ce suffixe devient productif au XIXe siècle et est très utilisé au XXe siècle, essentiellement dans l’argot et le langage populaire.


----------



## Faile Aybara

Grazie mille, in effetti ignoravo proprio questo suffisso! Non si finisce mai di imparare


----------



## brian

Hai ragione.  Però aspettiamo che qualche madrelingua francese ci dica cosa vuol dire esattamente perché io non ne sono sicuro al 100%.

P.S. Ricordati di scrivere correttamente, dato che siamo un forum di lingue! (maiuscole, punteggiatura, ecc.)


----------



## Corsicum

Tout à fait d’accord avec *brian.*
_Synpatoche_ : à proscrire surtout pour l’écrit. 
On dit aussi familièrement  : _il est sympa_ ou _il n’est pas sympa_.
*Sympa, *adj., fam. Sympathique (_supra_ A).
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/sympa


----------

